# Freud Dado Blade Chart



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

For those of you that have Freud Dado sets, and like to work with dial calipers like I do rather than the estimate, cut, reset, re-cut method....I just found this on Freud's website. Exact width dados in one shot. 

http://www.freudtools.com/admin/manuals/Dado_Chipper_Chart.pdf


----------

